# Atenuación de señal pulsante



## Celestino10 (May 5, 2021)

Tengo un problema para sustituir una resistencia variable por un transistor bjt o mosfet, el circuito perteneciente de un driver de un motor, el circuito tiene una resist variable de 10k que deriva a masa una señal pulsante de corta duración y de 25khz y 4voltios de pico, al sustituirlo por un bjt no es fina la atenuación, provocando  comportamiento inestable en el movimiento del motor, el circuito interno del driver Vexta EIC4031 no encontrado  el pin sale del ci y va a la resist variable y masa.
Que circuito podría poner que se comportara igual que la resist variable y funcionara de igual forma asi con un dac controlar el nivel de es señal que controla el Par motor ( intensidad suministrada al motor)


Celestino10 dijo:


> Tengo un problema para sustituir una resistencia variable por un transistor bjt o mosfet, el circuito perteneciente de un driver de un motor, el circuito tiene una resist variable de 10k que deriva a masa una señal pulsante de corta duración y de 25khz y 4voltios de pico, al sustituirlo por un bjt no es fina la atenuación, provocando  comportamiento inestable en el movimiento del motor, el circuito interno del driver Vexta EIC4031 no encontrado  el pin sale del ci y va a la resist variable y masa.
> Que circuito podría poner que se comportara igual que la resist variable y funcionara de igual forma asi con un dac controlar el nivel de es señal que controla el Par motor ( intensidad suministrada al motor)


El circuito dac esta claro el que tengo tiene una resolucion de 10bits y una tension de salida de cero a 4,5v


----------



## antoniomg (May 5, 2021)

hola, no se mucho de este foro, pero sin una imagen esta dificil de entender.
si quieres reemplazar una resistencia por un elemento controlable las mejores opciones no son transistores bjt (fuentes de corriente controladas por corrientes). Se puede controlar la atenuación con un transistor Bjt, pero hay que modificar mucho más que la resistencia, hay que cambiar la forma en que opera el circuito.
Es una resistencia que esta entre un punto de bajo potencial (por ejemplo 0,4 V) y 0??, genial, puedes utilizar JFET. En la base tendrás que aplicar voltajes negativos. No quieres aplicar voltajes negativos?, puedes buscar algún transistor mosfet (dependera de los rangos de voltaje en la base que quieras aplicar la elección de este. 
La resistencia no tiene ninguno de sus bornes a tierra???->Uf.... se complica todo. Puedes buscar algun integrado que sea una resistencia variable controlada por tensión. Puedes usar un opto acoplador (hay algunos que funcionan como resistencia en la salida). Puedes tomar un led y un foto resistor, colocarlos de frente y ponerles mucha cinta aislante o termoretractil, etc, para que no sean afectados por la luz ambiente. Puedes hacer un circuito que sea una fuente de corriente según el voltaje que aparezca entre esos dos puntos (eso es una resistencia) y que alguno de los parámetros que definan la corriente según el voltaje sea una resistencia que si este entre un punto y tierra, y alli colocas un jfet. Por último, tienes un microprocesador para que controle la resistencia y tienes un puerto de 8 bits para controlarlo?, perfecto. puedes usar switch análogos (como el 4066, o el 4016) y conectas y desconectas resistencias. si están en serie y cada resistencia es el doble de la otra puedes hacer un sistema de 256 valores diferentes. 
básicamente todo dependerá del espacio que dispongas, de como este conectada la resistencia y muuuuchos factores más


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2021)

Deberías de poner esquemas y conexionado. No está nada clara tu pregunta .
Sin conocer a que circuito está conectada esa resistencia es difícilmente sustituible.


----------



## Celestino10 (May 5, 2021)

Ante todo gracias a todos por responder tan pronto.
Voy a ver si me explico mejor, deseo modificar el driver, para poder controlar el par (modif la intensidad) motor, el circuito tiene dos resist una en modo RUN que fija la intensidad max del motor a utilizar que en mi caso esta al max 10k  que da una señal 4voltios y otra en modo STOP, he quitado la del modo stop para poder variar el par por software cuando el motor este en marcha o parado, con una resist de prueba funciona perfecto con el motor en marcha o parado, pero lo que deseo es poder controlar esa señal de 4v respecto al negativo entre 1v o cero voltios y 4voltios, con una señal analógica de un DAC que da una señal analogica entre cero y 4,5v controlada desde el procesador, con un transistor bjt varia la tension pero mal la señal en el osciloscopio se ve muy erradica y provoca el mov del motor a saltos de par, estoy a la espera de trans mosfet-n de baja tension de puerta menor de un voltio, pero no se como ira, creo que algo estoy haciendo mal o mis años de studiante estan muy lejos ya, por eso he pedido ayuda y cualquier aporte sera muy agradecido 🤩, el proyecto es para hacer un motor pap tipo pentagono en curcuito cerrado con encoder y poder usar los drivers comerciales que solo disponen de señal de pulso y direccion, quedando con eñalel de par, direccion y pulso
Modificación se los drivers pap


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2021)

Ya que está comandado por un  micro,  no sería mejor usar un potenciómetro digital?

Ej: MCP41010 - Mixed Signal - Digital Potentiometers


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2021)

Te ruego me disculpes si te resulta ofensivo, no es mi intención, me he visto en la necesidad de traducir tu post porque me resultaba ilegible:


_Ante todo gracias a todos por responder tan pronto.
Voy a ver si me explico mejor:
Deseo modificar el driver para poder controlar el par motor (modificar la intensidad).
El circuito tiene dos resistencias:
Una se usa en modo RUN y fija la intensidad maxíma del motor. En mi caso esta al máximo; 10K. Esto da una señal 4voltios.
La otra se usa en modo STOP. He quitado la del modo STPO para poder variar el par por software cuando el motor esté en marcha o parado. Con una resistencia de prueba funciona perfecto con el motor en marcha o parado.
Lo que deseo es poder controlar esa señal de 4V respecto al negativo entre 1V o 0V y 4V, con una señal analógica de un DAC controlado por un procesador que da una señal entre cero y 4,5V.
Con un transistor BJT varía la tensión pero mal; la señal en el osciloscopio se ve muy errática y provoca el movimiento del motor del motor a saltos de par.
Estoy a la espera de transistores MOSFET-N de baja tensión de puerta, menor de un voltio, pero no se como iré.
Creo que algo estoy haciendo mal o mis años de estudiante están muy lejos ya, por eso he pedido ayuda y cualquier aporte sera muy agradecido.
El proyecto es para hacer un motor PaP tipo pentágono en curcuito cerrado con encoder y poder usar los drivers comerciales que solo disponen de señal de pulso y dirección, quedando con señal de par, dirección y pulso modificando los drivers PaP._


Pues no dices cuanto consume el circuito ni que hay conectado a los potenciómetros, tampoco veo claro que estén en modo resistencia variable o en modo potenciómetro, tu dices que están a dos pines pero yo me atrevo a dudarlo porque eso daría un control bastante raro.
¿Seguro que no está en realidad así?:


Si está como dices hay DACs que controlan corriente en lugar de tensión, el otro día precismanete preguntaron eso en el foro
Si no, pues probar con un operacional o algo así en modo seguidor que "clone" la tensión del DAC


----------



## Celestino10 (May 5, 2021)

Celestino10 dijo:


> Ante todo gracias a todos por responder tan pronto.
> Voy a ver si me explico mejor, deseo modificar el driver, para poder controlar el par (modif la intensidad) motor, el circuito tiene dos resist una en modo RUN que fija la intensidad max del motor a utilizar que en mi caso esta al max 10k  que da una señal 4voltios y otra en modo STOP, he quitado la del modo stop para poder variar el par por software cuando el motor este en marcha o parado, con una resist de prueba funciona perfecto con el motor en marcha o parado, pero lo que deseo es poder controlar esa señal de 4v respecto al negativo entre 1v o cero voltios y 4voltios, con una señal analógica de un DAC que da una señal analogica entre cero y 4,5v controlada desde el procesador, con un transistor bjt varia la tension pero mal la señal en el osciloscopio se ve muy erradica y provoca el mov del motor a saltos de par, estoy a la espera de trans mosfet-n de baja tension de puerta menor de un voltio, pero no se como ira, creo que algo estoy haciendo mal o mis años de studiante estan muy lejos ya, por eso he pedido ayuda y cualquier aporte sera muy agradecido 🤩, el proyecto es para hacer un motor pap tipo pentagono en curcuito cerrado con encoder y poder usar los drivers comerciales que solo disponen de señal de pulso y direccion, quedando con eñalel de par, direccion y pulso
> Modificación se los drivers pap





Scooter dijo:


> Te ruego me disculpes si te resulta ofensivo, no es mi intención, me he visto en la necesidad de traducir tu post porque me resultaba ilegible:
> 
> 
> _Ante todo gracias a todos por responder tan pronto.
> ...


No, asi como lo has dibujado no esta, esta como lo he dibujado en la hoja, cierto es que no he medido la intensidad por la resist  encia variable o potenciometro como quieras llamarlo, son los dos componentes azules que se ven, aunque debe ser muy debil al ser de control, pero podria medirla si es el caso, el circuito es tal cual lo que hay dentro de los ci es tabu pues no lo he encontrado en ningún sitio, he adjuntado unas fotos de la señal,
😂😂😂 para nada ofensivo, solo faltaria eso, cualquier aclaracion es buena


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2021)

Si es de 10k y son nosecuantos voltios...
La verdad es que no pensé mucho la pregunta.

¿Como has conectado el transistor?


----------



## Celestino10 (May 5, 2021)

Realmente no se como funciona el driver pues no encuentro el esquema ni Vexta proporciona nada, pero la señal esa que se atenúa con el potenciometro  si que esta claro que variando de min a max el potenciometro varia de 1v a casi 4v de pico, y lo que pretendo variar es esa señal con un control externo, a mi parecer parece una señal de conmutacion con un nivel de tension que al variarla controla la intensidad de los transistores de potencia, aunque la verdad no se.


Scooter dijo:


> Si es de 10k y son nosecuantos voltios...
> La verdad es que no pensé mucho la pregunta.
> 
> ¿Como has conectado el transistor?


Polarizado en emisor comun y el colector conectado al pin del ci que saca la señal, y base emisor con fuente externa de 5v, y otra prueba que obtuve mejor resultado es el colector con una resist a la fuente externa  y un diodo del colector al pin de la señal, pero no funcionaba muy fino tampoco


----------



## switchxxi (May 5, 2021)

Hay que ver si la señal es pulsante porque usa una configuración similar a la de la imagen. Pareciera ser comandada por un CD4047, pero los pines no me coinciden.



Viendo eso, encontré las hojas de datos de otro integrado muy similar, el SI-7510. (Adjunto esta la hoja de datos del 7510 y de un "paper" de donde salio la imagen anterior.

Yo intentaría hacer un regulador shunt con un opamp + transistor de paso. La señal de comando seria un PWM filtrado.


----------



## Celestino10 (May 5, 2021)

Si ese esquema lo tengo pero no tiene nada que ver con el driver que menciono, 😂😂 eso creia al ver el esquema facil una tension de ref y tal, pongo un transistor y listo, nada de nada todo el circuito esta dentro del eic 4031 y el circuito que deriva al negativo la senal en modo stop esta en otro ci que es de propiedad vexta y no encuentro por ningun lado, eso si si es para comprarlos los ci a miles
Es interesante lo del operacional y un transistor, asi como el potenciometro digital cont por spi que han mencionado, muchas gracias a todos, hace casi 40 años que no me emocionaba hablando de electronica, ya se vende todo montado y si quieres hacer algo que no encuentras te quedas atrapado, y en el trabajo ya no se arregla nada de electronica se cambia las targeta y pto.


----------



## Celestino10 (May 6, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ya que está comandado por un  micro,  no sería mejor usar un potenciómetro digital?
> 
> Ej: MCP41010 - Mixed Signal - Digital Potentiometers


Veo que este ci satisface y simplifica mucho, hay de varios valores en mi caso el de 10k y 5k dependiendo del driver usa uno u otro valor, tambien esta como lineal y logarítmico 👌 y no hace falta ya el dac, le doy consigna ya directamente, spi alta velocidad, me da confianza que funcionara, voy a pedir los ci aunque hay con memoria y volatiles, sera hacer pruebas con los dos a ver, aparte la señal de consigna quiero que siga una tabla sinusoidal, cuando realice el circuito lo publicare, gracias amigos de la electronica


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2021)

Traté de no perderme leyendo todo el post, pero me perdí igual jajajaja.
La idea es sacar el potenciometro que trae el driver original, el cual varia su tensión desde 0V a 5V, es asi? y esa variación la quieres controlar desde un microcontrolador externo y un dac, el cual si yo no entendí mal, tiene 10bit y 4.5V maximo, es decir que va desde 0V a 4.5V, es asi?


----------



## Celestino10 (May 6, 2021)

Si así es, ya he pedido los ci de microchip (potenciómetro digital) de 10k y 5k, ahora a esperar recibirlos y los probare a ver que tal van, 🧐


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2021)

De acuerdo a como los pienses manejar considerá estos otros, menos potentes, un poco mas baratos y mas simples de comandar


			https://www.renesas.com/us/en/document/dst/x9c102-x9c103-x9c104-x9c503-datasheet


----------



## sergiot (May 7, 2021)

Celestino10 dijo:


> Si así es, ya he pedido los ci de microchip (potenciómetro digital) de 10k y 5k, ahora a esperar recibirlos y los probare a ver que tal van, 🧐


Pero si el potenciometro original tiene el mismo rango de tensión, de 0 a 5, que la salida del dac, porque no usarlo directo? o con un simple seguidor de emisor por que no te dan las corrientes.


----------



## Celestino10 (May 7, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> De acuerdo a como los pienses manejar considerá estos otros, menos potentes, un poco mas baratos y mas simples de comandar
> 
> 
> https://www.renesas.com/us/en/document/dst/x9c102-x9c103-x9c104-x9c503-datasheet





Eduardo dijo:


> De acuerdo a como los pienses manejar considerá estos otros, menos potentes, un poco mas baratos y mas simples de comandar
> 
> 
> https://www.renesas.com/us/en/document/dst/x9c102-x9c103-x9c104-x9c503-datasheet


😂😂😂 llegaste tarde ya los pedí directamente a una delegación de microchip, mas económico que en otra tienda, he pedido de varios tipos con eeprom tambien, pues es interesante  un reinicio con un valor de resistencia, pues en unas pruebas que realice quite las resistencias y al dar tension al driver queme  el fusible soldado a la pcb, pues sube la intensidad del motor  por encima del max, he medido la corriente que pasa por la resistencia en su valor max 10k y min 0; dando 50uA y 300uA.
Osea que el potenciometro digital puede ir creo.
No obstante mirare esos ci que comentas a ver qtal
🤦🏻 Si que son mas baratos y con pcb y todo


----------



## Celestino10 (Jun 10, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ya que está comandado por un  micro,  no sería mejor usar un potenciómetro digital?
> 
> Ej: MCP41010 - Mixed Signal - Digital Potentiometers


Ya he montado el circuito mcp4162 con una pcb Teensy4.0  al driver vexta y funciona de lujo muy bien, pero estoy tratando de resolver un problema que tengo, si conecto la linea MISO del teensy a la salida SDO del MCP4162 no puedo cambiar el valor de la resistencia, solo me deja transmitir el valor del segundo byte 00h o ffh min y max valor 🧐 y con un bucle for desde 0 a 255 va muy mal, quisiera conectar la entrada de datos al teensy para verificar el valor que envío y leer registros


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 10, 2021)

Verifica que no sea un problema con el tamaño de los datos. Por lo que vi en el datasheet, usa comandos de 8 y 16bits. (Si para 16bits se envían dos de 8 bits y el !CS se activa en medio lo va a tomar como dos comandos separados y no como uno solo como debería ser. Quizá de ahi viene el problema).


----------



## Scooter (Jun 10, 2021)

Deberías de publicar el código y el esquema.
No entiendo las explicaciones del conexionado, y del código hay algo que me mosquea...
Para leer 8 bits hace falta un for de 8 pasos no de 256.


----------



## Celestino10 (Jun 10, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Verifica que no sea un problema con el tamaño de los datos. Por lo que vi en el datasheet, usa comandos de 8 y 16bits. (Si para 16bits se envían dos de 8 bits y el !CS se activa en medio lo va a tomar como dos comandos separados y no como uno solo como debería ser. Quizá de ahi viene el problema).


Esta noche he probado con una Arduino uno y funciona perfecto conectando la linea MISO del Arduino a la SDO del MCP4162, asi que el problema esta con la Teensy 4.0 a 600mhz que la librería no va bien


Celestino10 dijo:


> Esta noche he probado con una Arduino uno y funciona perfecto conectando la linea MISO del Arduino a la SDO del MCP4162, asi que el problema esta con la Teensy 4.0 a 600mhz que la librería no va bien
> 
> 
> Celestino10 dijo:
> ...


----------



## Celestino10 (Jun 11, 2021)

*H*ola buenas noches, aquí está un código, entre tantos que he probado, en Arduino uno, funciona bien incluso subiendo la frecuencia de sck.
*P*ero con el Teensy 4.0 es raro lo que pasa si conecto el pin MISO del teensy al pin SDO del MCP4162 va fatal*,* cambios erráticos del valor de resistencia en subida y bajada y si desconecto esos pins va bien, no entiendo por ahora que pasa, aunque en algunos foros de teensy dicen que es la librería spi que no funciona bien para el teensy 4


----------



## Celestino10 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hola a todos!!!!!
El código ya funciona con todos las señales SPI conectadas al MCP4162, y se puede leer/escribir en los registros y la verdad no se que ha pasado pues es el mismo código, a 10mhz señal sck funcionamiento perfecto también, lo ultimo que cambie es la librería spi con otra distinta del IDE Arduino descargue la Master-SPI y la puse como #include <SPI.h>, pero anteriormente ya probé con esta librería y no funcionaba con lo cual no se como ahora va bien, el tema final es para controlar el par motor de un motor pap con un driver standard con entradas : pulsos dirección y ahora con control de par, ahora falta andar un paso mas y realizar el control PID con realimentación con encoder  vía RS485 marca CUI, jajajaja ya publicare como queda, claro esta que ya hay motores pap con driver y encoder, pero asi lo monta uno mismo el algoritmo y el motor es un tipo pentágono que tiene mas par.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 13, 2021)

Prueba con una LDR y una linterna.


----------

